# Information on adjusting governor on New Holland 1920



## Maynard Salley (Jun 27, 2020)

Does anyone know how to fine tune the governor settings? Was having Injection pump issues with a sticky metering valve, corrected that issue, but altered the governor adjustments in the process. Engine was very sluggish to accelerate, turned in the larger adjustment and improved, but it doesn't have the torque under a load.. Thank's in advance for any anyone with experience..
1998 New Holland 1920 4X4 with Zexel 104296 -4001 Injector pump.


----------

